# What's an average expat package for living on Manhattan?



## happytraveler (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all,

What's an average package for living in NYC while my boss is giving me a hard time with negotiations!

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hard to be terribly specific without any idea of what sort of work you do, the salary range and the type of company that is thinking of transferring you over.

Depending on the type of job, you may very well be expected to find a place to live well off of Manhattan (which is super expensive) and join the daily commute into work each morning. There are also issues of your family situation (i.e. wife and kids?) and the reasons why you're being offered this transfer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your boss will have a certain range of options he work with. The less he spends the better for his budget. With no details - what answers do you expect? A 15 year IT veteran specializing in corporate security has other options then a 5 year accountant begging to experience life in NY.


----------

